# Anyone know where to get Apistogramma Cacatuoides?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm planning to get a pair in the future preferably a confirmed breeding pair or a random pair of reasonably priced ones. I'm looking for triple red strains since they are quite common, online or locally. If anyone has leads or knows where I can get some and for how much that would be great


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Last time I think I saw that aprils aquarium had some. She'd be able to bring it in easily.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have young ones . Not guaranteed triple red . I just sent some to Kelowna today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

April said:


> View attachment 116626
> 
> Another
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would it be possible in the future to get some specifically Triple Reds ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending how much your willing to pay but I have to get too many! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

April said:


> Depending how much your willing to pay but I have to get too many!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah that's what I thought unless someone else needs Triple Reds also.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well not 30 -50! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

April said:


> Well not 30 -50!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah that's too many sadly alright well thanks anyway my search continues!


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

im in for the triple reds if its gona happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

jagermelifter said:


> im in for the triple reds if its gona happen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Won't be for awhile but hopefully we can get a shipment in with a bunch of others.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in for the triple reds as well


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I just checked AQW's website (What's New Freshwater Fish | Aquariums West) - they ordered some of what you guys wanted but they don't know when it's coming (has a ? beside the date in March).


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Dou said:


> I just checked AQW's website (What's New Freshwater Fish | Aquariums West) - they ordered some of what you guys wanted but they don't know when it's coming (has a ? beside the date in March).


Thanks but I think if I can find someone to ship about 5 of them in early June I'll probably get em.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

DunderBear said:


> Thanks but I think if I can find someone to ship about 8 of them in early June I'll probably get em.


can i piggyback on your purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

jagermelifter said:


> can i piggyback on your purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you wanna wait til then ish then sure. However idk where I'll be getting them so hopefully April can get some.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you ever find this DunderBear? I am interested in these as well


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

I am breeding triple reds in Vancouver but they will be a month or more till ready. If April doesn't have them you can check Aquariums West I think that they may have some in now.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

wslam said:


> Did you ever find this DunderBear? I am interested in these as well


No sorry been so busy lately haven't even set up the tank yet.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

i have a sub adult double red coloring up real good, 20$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Aprils aquarium has a bunch

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes I have about 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry this is from way back thanks though don't have aquariums for these guys set up anymore.


----------

